# Labor Day Squirrel



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Small game season opened Saturday(Sept. 5) and I've been itching to go squirrel and rabbit hunting with my slingshot. After all small game hunting was the reason(I tell everyone) I got into slingshots. I finally felt confident about getting a clean kill so I went out.

I saw two males messing around so while trying to stalk them another darted out only a few feet in front of me and jump on to a spruce tree only a couple feet off the ground. He didn't see me so I took my shot. Hit him in the neck and knocked him off the trunk of the tree. But surprisingly, he got back up on the tree, staring at me with blood down his face. Took my next shot and ended it with a hit to the ear. Had plans for steak last night so he'll get fried up tonight after a long bath in salt water.

View attachment 87374


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice shooting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting and nice shooter !


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Thanks guys. I picked that slingshot up off the prize table at this years MWST. It has became my new favorite.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job ... enjoy that squirrel!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting~~OM


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice shooting ;- )

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good job


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

RyanJL said:


> Thanks guys. I picked that slingshot up off the prize table at this years MWST. It has became my new favorite.


A G10 Tex Classic!? How did I miss that one? Nice!


----------

